# Neuanlage eines Filtergrabens



## Teichfreund2011 (21. Okt. 2014)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde.

Nachdem ich jetzt hier die Foren durchstöbert habe, brummt mir der Schädel und wirklich schlauer bin ich nicht.


Folgende Situation:
Mein Teich, vom Vorbesitzer schön in Beton mit viel Eisen drin gegossen, soll verändert bzw. verschönert werden.
Da ich den vorhandenen nicht wirklich verändern kann, soll dieser um einen Bachlauf bzw. Filtergraben erweitert werden.

Nur versteh ich das Prinzip noch nicht so genau.

Derzeit hat der Teich ca. 5000 l Inhalt und wird über eine Osaga 4500 Eco über einen selbst gebauten Filter (300 l Tonne mit groben und feinen Filtermatten) gereinigt. 
Es gibt keinen Bodenablauf, Skimmer o. ä.
Die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 100 - 110 cm mit einer Kantenlänge von 1 m.
Ich habe ca. 15 Goldis/Shubunkins und seit 2 Wochen 2 geschenkte Kois (ca. 20 -30 cm).

Jetzt würde ich gerne eine weitere Filterung durch den Filtergraben bekommen.
Aber in welcher Reihenfolge muss das Wasser laufen?
Teich => Filter => Filtergraben => Teich

oder

Teich => Filtergraben => Filter => Teich

Bei der ersten Variante kann ich mir die technische Umsetzung vorstellen. Der Rücklauf aus der Filtertonne kommt nicht in den Teich, sondern wird in den Graben geleitet und von da als Bach/Wasserfall wieder zurück in den Teich.

Aber die andere kapiere ich nicht. 

Die andere Frage ist natürlich, wie groß (Tiefe/Länge) sollte der Graben mindestens werden?

Über die erste Antworten und Hilfestellungen wäre ich echt dankbar.

Aktuelle Bilder stell ich noch ein.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Okt. 2014)

Mach Teich => Filter => Filtergraben => Teich


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (21. Okt. 2014)

Bauchgefühl oder gibt es auch eine Begründung?


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Okt. 2014)

Alles andere ich für dich zu Aufwendig und auch nach meiner Meinung nicht sinnvoll.
Teich -Filtergraben-Filter-Teich wird von manchen nett gefunden, weil sich dabei im Filtergraben schon einiges an Grobschmutz absetzt und dieser den Filter dann nicht mehr belastet. Würde aber bedeuten das dein Filtergraben oberflächengleich mit dem Teich ist. Somit immer eine gewisse Strömung im Teich in richtung Filtergraben entsteht, wenn am ende des Filtergraben abgesaugt wird.
Nachteil ist natürlich das du dann den Filtergraben ab und zu komplett ausbaggern/schaufeln must um diesen Grobschmutz zu entfernen.
Bei Teich-Filter-Filtergraben-Teich hast du den Grobschmutz im Filter und kannst den zumeist leichter entsorgen und im Filtergraben werden die überschüssigen Nährstoffe reduziert, damit du nicht ganz so viele Algen im Teich hast.


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2014)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Bauchgefühl oder gibt es auch eine Begründung?



eigentlich warst du mit deiner 1. Vermutung ganz richtig

Teich ==> schmutzig
Filter => alles grobe raus
Filtergraben => Bakterien + Pflanzen fressen den Rest
Teich ==> sauberes Wasser​


----------



## samorai (21. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Pierre!
Ich hatte einmal Deine Variante 2, Klärteich-Filter Teich. Im ersten und zweiten Jahr war noch alles easy, ab dem dritten Jahr fing es an zu krieseln, im vierten ist mir dann der Hut hochgegangen und habe umgebaut.
Sicht-Tiefe waren dann nur noch 20-30cm und warum war es so, weil der Filter nicht den Teich sondern den Klärteich reinigte.Eventuell verspricht man sich vom Klärteich zu viel.
Nach meinem Umbau (Variante 1) also Filter vor dem Klärteich hat sich alles total verbessert, Sichttiefe ist bis auf den Grund 1,3m kommt mir fast schon gespenstisch vor.
Darum mache nicht den selben Fehler wie ich  ........Teich kann auch unkompliziert und schön sein, einfach zum genießen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (21. Okt. 2014)

Ok.
Ist damit die einfachere Version.
Nun die Frage:
Wie gross sollte der sein?
Mit Staustufen?
Welche Pflanzen und wie viele?


----------



## muh.gp (21. Okt. 2014)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Ok.
> Ist damit die einfachere Version.
> Nun die Frage:
> Wie gross sollte der sein?
> ...



Meine Antworten:
So groß wie möglich und machbar. Zu groß gibt es (fast) nicht.
Wenn es möglich ist ja, da optisch auch schöner.
Starkzehrende und so viel wie möglich.

Ob dir das jetzt hilft... weiß nicht.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (21. Okt. 2014)

Hab ich mir gedacht Holger.
Welche Tiefe wird benötigt? 
30 cm oder tiefer?


----------



## muh.gp (21. Okt. 2014)

Also ich habe in meinem kleinen Pflanzenfilter ca. 30 cm an Tiefe. Die Pflanzen sind "Brezelkörben" unterbracht, die ca. 10 bis 15 cm hoch stehen und das Wasser wird von unten zugeführt. Im Winter decke ich ab, bisher ging es gut.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lollo (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

dann schau mal HIER, so macht es NG. Klick da mal das Video an.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Okt. 2014)

Holger, was sind Bretzelkörbchen?
Mit der Pflanzhöhe meinst du, dass die auf halber Höhe im Wasser stehen?
Dann müsste der Korb ja nur unten eine Öffnung haben.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Okt. 2014)

So, hier die versprochenen Bilder der "Ist-Situation".


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Okt. 2014)

Und so könnte ich es mir vorstellen


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Okt. 2014)

Erklärung:
Der graue helle Kasten ist der Filter, der in Realität hinter dem Bambus versteckt ist.
Von da würde der Anschluss in den Filtergraben erfolgen.
Am Ende wären 2 - 3 "Wasserfallstufen".

Vorschläge zur Gestaltung des Grabens sowie des Teiches sind gerne Willkommen.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Okt. 2014)

Erklärung:
Der graue helle Kasten ist der Filter, der in Realität hinter dem Bambus versteckt ist.
Von da würde der Anschluss in den Filtergraben erfolgen.
Am Ende wären 2 - 3 "Wasserfallstufen".

Vorschläge zur Gestaltung des Grabens sowie des Teiches sind gerne Willkommen.


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Teichfreund

Du möchtest gerne Vorschläge hören? 
Gut: trenn dich von den Koi oder bau gleich alles viel größer. 

LG René


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo René,

konstruktive Kritik nehme ich gerne auf, da sie mich weiterbringt.

Aber was soll ich aus der Aussage mitnehmen?!?

Eine Begründung wäre an dieser Stelle hilfreich.
Wieso von den 2 Kois trennen und nicht von den anderen Fischen?!?!?

Den Teich kann ich nicht größer bauen, da er gegossen ist und sehr viel Eisen verbaut wurde.

Gemeint war ein gestalterischer Vorschlag des Teichs und des Filtergrabens.

LG Pierre


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Pierre,
schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ein-mahnendes-beispiel.39673/
Da siehst du was mit einem Koi passieren kann wenn sein Auslauf zu klein ist.
Für die Goldis mag das noch gehen aber für zwei ausgewachsene Koi bleibt da nicht viel Wasser übrig.


Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Den Teich kann ich nicht größer bauen, da er gegossen ist und sehr viel Eisen verbaut wurde.


Darum bitte für die Koi ein neues Zuhause suchen.
Dann hat auch dein Filter und Filtergraben weniger zu tun und du damit mehr Zeit zum genießen.

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2014)

Das mit deinem Filtergraben ist so OK. Wobei du schon gut klares Wasser hast. 

Ich würde aber auch größer bauen. Meine Koi sind von April ca. 10cm gewachsen....jetzt hat der größte bestimmt 35 cm....wenn der so weiter macht wird das ruck zuck ein 60 cm Tierchen......Denke bei den 6 die ich jetzt habe muss ich spätestens dann an der Filtertechnik feilen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Piere,  

Kois wirklich raus, die haben in unseren kleinen Pfützen nix veroren. Die Tiere werden recht groß und schwimmen mit einem Flossenschlag 4Runden durch den Teich. Das ist nicht Artgerecht. 

Alternativ wirklich grösser bauen un dann von Anfang an Deine Vorstellungen umsetzen.

Erst Filter dann Filtergraben ist absolut richtig, da Du sonst den ganzen Teichschlamm in den Filtergraben pumpst und in ein paar Jahren ist es ein Moorbeet.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort Rene und Tottoabs.
Mir war nicht bewusst, dass die Kois so schnell wachsen.
Werden die bei euch gefüttert oder nicht?
Wenn die bei mir so wachsen, werde ich die natürlich auch nicht behalten können.

Bin auch von dem Filter und seiner Leistung überrascht.

Mal gespannt, ob es noch Tipps oder Ideen für die “Betonkante“ gibt.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2014)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Mal gespannt, ob es noch Tipps oder Ideen für die “Betonkante“ gibt.


Baust einen Hochteich.
Großzügig ca. 2m vom Teichrand 1 m aufmauer und dann in das ganze eine Folie einhängen. Mauer von außen mit Natursteinen verkleiden. Oben drüber ein Brett zum Draufsetzen und schon hast du jede Menge Liter gewonnen.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Okt. 2014)

Das mit dem Hochteich hatte ich mal überlegt.
Dafür habe ich zu wenig Platz.
Die Breite an der eingezeichneten Stelle liegt zwischen 1,80 & 2,60 m und ist gute 5 m lang.

Wenn ich auf einen Meter hoch mauer, muss ich die Wand ja auch entsprechend abfangen, damit die nicht umgedrückt wird.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2014)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf einen Meter hoch mauer, muss ich die Wand ja auch entsprechend abfangen, damit die nicht umgedrückt wird.


Nein, musst du nicht. Musst nur einen Ringankerstein nehmen. Da dann Eisen mit rein und Beton.  Das Eisen nimmt die Kräfte auf.


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Pierre!
Gute Idee von Totto, aber denke auch an den Winter, Eisdruck ist noch schlimmer als  Wasserdruck.
Folie auf jeden Fall etwas stärker hinterfüttern, im Mauerbereich, eventuell 2 cm umlaufend.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Pierre,

war den ganzen Tag unterwegs und bin dir noch eine Antwort schuldig. Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. Anbei der Link zu der Seite in meinem Bauthread, als der Pflanzfilter dran war...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-2-0-mein-zweiter-teich.38564/page-12

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (22. Okt. 2014)

Respekt Holger.
Sieht richtig gut aus.like

Hat einer Erfahrung mit Ufermatten und deren Bepflanzung?


----------



## muh.gp (22. Okt. 2014)

Nur die besten Erfahrungen. Habe die Ufermatten rund um den Teich und nach dem zweiten Sommer ist da richtig was geboten, da wächst inzwischen alles mögliche... __ Moos, __ Wasserminze, Unkraut ,wirklich alles...

Und von der Optik rede ich jetzt gar nicht, sieht einfach super natürlich aus!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (22. Okt. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Anbei der Link zu der Seite in meinem Bauthread, als der Pflanzfilter dran war...
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-2-0-mein-zweiter-teich.38564/page-12



Hallo Holger 

Gibt es von deinem Pflanzenfilter vielleicht Aktuelle Bilder ...?

Wie sieht es auch mit Algen im Filter ...?

In meinem Pflanzenfilter sind ohne Ende Fadenalgen , macht mir eigendlich nichts , solange sie da sind sind keine im Teich . Rausgefischt sind sie auch in 5 Minuten einmal die Woche .


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Okt. 2014)

Hi Micha,

so ist es, halte und züchte Algen im Pflanzenfilter und der Teich ist Algenfrei. (Fadenalgenfilter) Biete den Algen gute Besiedlungsmöglichkeiten und nenn das Ding Fadenalgenfilter und Du bist die Algen im Teich los. 

Das Gute ist, Du kannst die Fadenalgen entspannt aus dem Filter abfischen. 
Ich würde nix dran ändern, sondern ich halte es für sehr gut so.


----------



## Enny (23. Okt. 2014)

Moin Pierre,

Ufermatten sind super! (wobei ich noch keinerlei Langzeiterfahrungen habe)
Du könntest Sie vielleicht über die gesamte Pflanzstufe legen und dann, ohne 
Körbe bepflanzen. 
Finde ich sehr viel natürlicher und schöner.
Viel Spaß mit deinem Teich
Enny


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (23. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Enny,
Hört sich gut an.
Wie werden die Matten denn bepflanzt?
Wie bekomme ich Pflanzen darauf ans halten?

Fragen über Fragen.
Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (24. Okt. 2014)

Wie setze ich am besten die Pflanzen im Graben?
Ich hatte vor groben Kies und Sand zu mischen.
Nur, welchen Kies/Sand nehmt ihr?
Rollkies und gewaschenen Sand?

Und in den 3 geplanten Becken nur Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornblatt setzen oder auch __ Rohrkolben/__ Schilf?

Mit welchen könnte ich gute Konkurrenten zu möglichen Algen bekommen?

Gruß
Pierre


----------

